# 8 week old Cavoodle puppy



## Bear Dale (Oct 21, 2019)

8 week old Cavoodle puppy


----------



## tirediron (Oct 21, 2019)

What an expression!   That's a wonderful puppy-portrait!


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 21, 2019)

Appreciated


----------



## edsland (Oct 22, 2019)

What a cutie, great shot


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 22, 2019)

Nice cute little dog....................


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Oct 22, 2019)

Spaniel/Poodle cross?   That sounds like a fun combination.


----------



## baturn (Oct 22, 2019)

Beautiful! The puppy and the photo.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 22, 2019)

What a fine-looking dog! Good shot of him or her


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks all, she's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel  X Miniature Poodle.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2019)

oh so adorable... I hope we see lots of beautiful puppy photos ...so photogenic with those big soft eyes..just precious!


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 22, 2019)

Nice pic, very cute puppy. Who could say no to eyes like that?


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pic, very cute puppy. Who could say no to eyes like that?




She's such a delight


----------



## CherylL (Oct 22, 2019)

Super cute pup


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 22, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Super cute pup


Thanks Cheryl


----------



## Flying Panda (Oct 23, 2019)

Super cute pup - the expression is worthy of a magazine entry.


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks FP


----------

